# Friend dumps film for Digital



## kfoster (Jan 9, 2005)

Don't you just love it when people switch to digital from film but don't buy a Dslr so they can still use their lenses. A cowoker bought a Sony DSC-F828 so he wanted to sell is N90s w/MF-26 data back and a MS-30 shutter release with a 60mm f/2.8D micro and a 50mm f/1.4D.  He gave me the price and I was all over it. All of it was as if it had never been used.  He was asking $500.  Since he was a friend I didn't haggle. My estimates for this stuff new was about $1400~1500.

I sold the 60mm f/2.8D micro the next day for $200 to another friend. This leaves me with $300 for the rest. I now its not the deal of the day, but everything is in mint condition and the N90s is a good camera.  

I will be using the N90s as a backup to my D70 and the 50mm goes nicely with my other lenses.

K


----------

